# Kinetico Water Softener



## Eric Johnson (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry about the off-topic nature of this post, but I have a Kinetico water softener that ran out of salt and I can't get it to start recharging. I downloaded the manual and followed the instructions for manual recharging, but so far, nada.

The Kinetico is unique in that it doesn't rely on electronics or timers to determine when to recharge. From what I understand, it has the ability to sense when the water needs recharging and do it when needed.


----------



## Sandor (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, if it ran out of salt, the resin bed was never cleaned. And therefor, the unit should sense a need to backflush.

Patience! (Easy for me to say)


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jul 12, 2006)

I read the manual again and there was one detail I overlooked, so maybe I can get it working tonight.

Done.


----------

